# Levels after Total Thyroidectomy



## frenche84 (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a Total Thyroidectomy July 15, 2010. Before surgery I was diagnosed with Hashitoxosis. Endo tried to manage my thyroid levels, but they were not able to be regulated with med. Two small spots of Papillary Cancer found in my thyroid after the TT. I saw my Endo on 08/04 and she changed my Synthroid from 50 mcg to 150 mcg. I had an ultrasensitive TSH drawn yesterday and my Endo called me this morning with my results. My TSH was 22. Endo wants the level to be under 2. The nurse said that she thought that I hadn't been taking my medicine and that is why my labs are the way they are. This is not correct, I have taken it every day, except for one day that I forgot it. She didn't seem to believe me. I have been feeling HORRIBLE lately and figured that my labs would be off based on the way I was feeling.

My question is, has anyone else had a problem like this after having TT while taking (as they doctor explained) the "recommended amount of synthroid after a TT"?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

I had a TT on July 20th. My TSH is still low. I was on 150 mcg of Synthroid and she lowered it to 137 mcg. My TSH went even lower when I had my last blood work. I have another blood work on 10/12, so I am curious to see what it will be then. I have been having weird sensations, like my cells just shaking and motion problems. I do feel better than I have overall, but still some issues going on.

What are all your levels? Did your Endo check all your levels?

Hang in there! We'll get there. It just all takes time.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

frenche84 said:


> I had a Total Thyroidectomy July 15, 2010. Before surgery I was diagnosed with Hashitoxosis. Endo tried to manage my thyroid levels, but they were not able to be regulated with med. Two small spots of Papillary Cancer found in my thyroid after the TT. I saw my Endo on 08/04 and she changed my Synthroid from 50 mcg to 150 mcg. I had an ultrasensitive TSH drawn yesterday and my Endo called me this morning with my results. My TSH was 22. Endo wants the level to be under 2. The nurse said that she thought that I hadn't been taking my medicine and that is why my labs are the way they are. This is not correct, I have taken it every day, except for one day that I forgot it. She didn't seem to believe me. I have been feeling HORRIBLE lately and figured that my labs would be off based on the way I was feeling.
> 
> My question is, has anyone else had a problem like this after having TT while taking (as they doctor explained) the "recommended amount of synthroid after a TT"?


Yes; your TSH should be suppressed. Did they not run FREE T3 and FREE T4? You may not be converting the T4 to T3. Make them run those tests before they start accusing you of non-compliance.

Here is info on those particular tests and why you need them .........

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

